# 2.5 way question



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

what happens if you mix woofer sizes in a 2.5 way system. say in a wmtmw where the m is a 5" and the w is an 8"


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

You will blow up the 5" driver. It must be in another space not occupied by the woof.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Blow up? Well no, not necessarily. To the OP: your scheme is certainly doable. Why a 2.5-way topology? If it was me I'd just do it 3-way.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

it was just a quest for an explanation why you don't see it. I am planning a 3 way


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Actually it is quite common.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice, wouldn't a 2.5 way have less components in the xo. I know i'm new at this but when i'm modeling in passive crossover designer there is only a 3way parallel. When I wire the W's & M's in parallel to take advantage of the db gain my speaker impedence drops to 2ohm and lower. The design is a WMTMW using the Seas L22RNX/P Zaph ZA1408 and Seas DXT. I only started to explore the 2.5 way to see if I can get the impedence up


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

In a sealed design, the pressure created by the large driver pulling into the box, will push out the smaller drivers, so the mid must be in its own enclosure. If you know of a design to the contrary I'd like to see it...


----------

